# memberships renewal question



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

3 years since the first meeting of TTOC and my membership is up for renewal (how life has changed in sucha short period.

On the web page when you renew, there is a postage fee? Is this right for renewal?
I guess you would need one for new member for the welcome pack.

Andy


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

DXN said:


> 3 years since the first meeting of TTOC and my membership is up for renewal (how life has changed in sucha short period.
> 
> On the web page when you renew, there is a postage fee? Is this right for renewal?
> I guess you would need one for new member for the welcome pack.
> ...


Your renewal entitles you to 4, 8 or 12 copies of absoluTTe... and they need posting :wink:  and for info there will be a "packing" fee for envelopes, etc that the shop adds at the end of the process 

btw you weren't the Andrew Dixon from Leicestershire that won a Alfa Romeo Brera on 5th gear? :roll: :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

nutts said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> > 3 years since the first meeting of TTOC and my membership is up for renewal (how life has changed in sucha short period.
> ...


maybe 8) I haven't been told yet though! Is that for real? I was working last evening so didn't see it!. Couldn't be that lucky! 

regards postage, I thought that was what it was for but it mentions recorded delivery so I thought I would just check.

alfa andy :lol:


----------

